# ASUS VivoMini UN62 Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 21, 2015)

*ASUS VivoMini UN62 Review*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/VivoMini_UN62.jpg 


Big desktop computer aren’t the most exciting things for many in the world of latest technology, yes there are faster octa core CPUs and ultra high frame rate GPUs coming, but there are some people looking forward to upgrade their bulky desktop PC with something with decent performance for their daily use and entertainment and that can be squeeze behind the monitor or can be placed next to a stack of phones.


Keeping that in mind Asus introduced the VivoMini UN62, Ultra-compact mini PC, crams all home computing needs. Powered by 4th generation Intel Processor and supporting 4K/UHD display. Above that ASUS bundles features like ASUS HomeCloud so you can stream content and control VivoMini remotely still keeping it super-quiet and great energy-efficient, making it an ideal choice for home theater solution too.

And we like to thanks ASUS for providing the VivoMini UN62 for reviewing.

Now let’s see what this Mini PC has for us


*Packing*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/01.jpg 

Comes in a slim black box with handle to carry (same as many ASUS laptop boxes) and just ASUS logo and their tag line on the front, no hanky-panky graphics or bright colours simple and smart.

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/02.jpg 

Content inside are well packed with cardboard moldings, preventing from shock and damage while shipping.


*Inside the box*

The accessories which accompany the VivoMini UN62 are rather simple. You get a User manual, power adaptor and LCD monitor back mounting plate and screws.

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/03.jpg 

Power adaptor is a 65 watts power rating direct plug type adaptor, with input range of 100-240VAC  50-60Hz at 1.5A giving output of 19VDC at 3.42A.

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/04.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/05.jpg 


*Specifications*

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/06.jpg 


*Features*


Ultra compact

ASUS VivoMini has a compact, lightweight design that measures just 131 x 131 x 42mm – giving it a footprint that’s just slightly bigger than your wallet. The space-saving dimensions of VivoMini free up precious desktop space, and its modern Zen-inspired concentric circle finish is easy on the eye and fits anywhere in the home. VivoMini can be VESA-mounted on the back of a display too, so you can create your own custom All-in-One (AiO) PC for a tidy, clutter-free environment.

Ultra-low power consumption


ASUS VivoMini keeps the environment in mind, and delivers incredible energy efficiency thanks to an ultra-low power design that draws as little as 6.95W at idle– as much as an LED light bulb. This means you can leave VivoMini on overnight to download software updates or back-up files, all without racking up electricity bills.


Ultra-low noise level


ASUS VivoMini operates in remarkable silence thanks to optimized low-speed fan settings that keep noise levels down to just 18.5dB at idle, the same as the sound made by falling leaves. And it doesn’t get much noisier at full load, either – at just 26.3dB, that’s quieter than a library and is 60% below the industry standard. The optimized fan also lowers operating temperatures, giving you silent, stable performance.


Impressive performance


ASUS VivoMini features the latest 4th generation Intel® Core™ i5 or i3 processors to give you the smooth multi-tasking performance for everyday home computing tasks like online shopping, playing games, or watching movies.


Breathtaking levels of detail


VivoMini also supports 4K/UHD displays to give you attractive, ultra-realistic visuals. It is ideal for a home theater set-up, allowing you to browse the web, view photos from your SD card, or watch movies in stunning clarity.


Multi-display productivity with touch screen support


ASUS VivoMini supports up to three independent displays through HDMI and DisplayPort++ without the need for an additional graphics card. The additional displays give you more onscreen space for multi-tasking; you can spread out your work windows, mirror content, or extend a single window across multiple displays. VivoMini also features touchscreen support for intuitive control and more engaging gameplay.


Extensive connectivity options including fast charging technology


ASUS VivoMini features a total of four USB 3.0 ports, with the easy-access side ports charging your mobile devices in half the time. VivoMini also comes with one 4-in-1 card reader, one audio output jack, a Kensington lock, as well as HDMI and DisplayPort++.


Faster, more stable internet connections


Dual-band 802.11ac Wi-Fi ensures stronger signals and three times the speed of previous Wi-Fi standards so ASUS VivoMini gives you super-fast and stable internet connections – ideal for downloading files or streaming videos. VivoMini also has Bluetooth 4.0 and is compatible with any of your Bluetooth devices.


Fully-tested for extreme reliability, wide compatibility and assured safety.


ASUS VivoMini is subjected to a series of reliability and quality tests to ensure they meet our exacting standards. Your VivoMini is designed to cope with temperature extremes –from dry, icy subzero conditions, to hot and humid environments exceeding 60℃. And of course, they’re robust enough to survive the bumps and knocks during shipping.




*Closer Look*


The Asus VivoMini UN62 comes in a very compact form factor – with a gray coloured plastic enclosure. It measures 131 x 131 x 42 mm in dimensions and weighs just 1 kg.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/07.jpg 


A textured design on top with the Asus branding, a power button with an indicator white LED in front, vents for air circulation and have the power port, a DisplayPort++, an HDMI port, two USB 3.0 ports, a LAN port and an audio jack on the rear side and SD card slot and USB 3.0 ports on the left hand side


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/08.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/09.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/10.jpg 


Bottom side is having grid of air vents for CPU fan air inlet and two threaded screw mounts for back mounting.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/11.jpg 


*Inside Look*


Opening the VivoMini UN62 for any hardware upgrade is very simple. Just remove four rubber-covers and unscrew the back cover, you get straight access for RAM and SDD upgrade.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/12.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/13.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/14.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/15.jpg 




Disconnecting front panel connector , wifi antenna cable and unscrewing two more screw and the whole board is out. Whole case is having a strong metallic frame giving support the case and acting as a EMI shield.  Very dense build at PCB level with a fan and copper heatsink on the other side of the board for cooling the chip.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/16.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/17.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/18.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/19.jpg 


*Removing the heatsink*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/20.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/21.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/22.jpg 


*Component Layout*


Board is design with a SoC (System On Chip) technology, so beside few interface chips and a BIOS chip, board is just having passive components and Power supply parts only.


Detail of all components used inside the device


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/23.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/24.jpg 


1. Winbond W25Q128FV is a 3V 128M-Bit seral flash memory with Dual/Quad SPI & QPI , for BIOS .
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/25.jpg 


2.  Asmedia ASM 1442K chip managing output display ports
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/26.jpg 


3. The Realtek RTL8111C-GR Gigabit Ethernet controller 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/27.jpg 


4. Conexant CX20752 Low-power High definition Audio chip with 102db Signal-to-Noise Ratio(SNR).
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/28.jpg 


5. Intel® Core™ i3-4030U Processor (3M Cache, 1.90 GHz), with Intel HD Graphics 4400 also supporting 4 x USB 3.0 and 4 x SATA 6.0Gb/p Ports
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/29.jpg 


6. I/O controller and monitoring based on the chip Nuvoton NCT5538D.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/30.jpg 


7. Rest of the board have many passive components and few DC/DC converter power supply sections using CyStech Electronics  MTB20N03 (8 Amps ) MOSFETs and few MTB09N03 (37.5 Amp) MOSFETs 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/31.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/32.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/33.jpg 


*Benchmark*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/34.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/35.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/36.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/37.jpg 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/VivoMini_UN62/38.jpg 


*Pros*


Compact Size
Decent Performance 
Low power consumption
Ultra low noise
Easily upgradable

*Cons*


Little expensive Rs.39500/-
Just 128GB SSD , at this price must have at-least 256GB



*Conclusion*


Personally me and my 8 years old daughter enjoyed a lot watching movies on Asus VivoMini UN62. Good sound and great picture quality. We really like it’s size and over all look.


For normal  day to day PC job or  as a home entertainment PC,  ASUS VivoMini UN62 offers pretty good hardware, giving some what same performance as a modern laptop can give. And using SSD rather than mechanical drive gives a great performance and reduction in noise at low power, but very little storage space especially if you are planning to use it as your entertainment hub.


Finally ASUS VivioMini UN62 is great product with solid build, great performance despite of its small size.


*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link  
Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 21, 2015)

39k seems to be a little more than "little expensive" for the configuration even after considering its design.


----------

